# Bacony-goodness ABTs



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2008)

At Pineywood's house this weekend, Seboke gave both of us a hands-on tutorial on making abts. After seeing how easy it was to make the filler I realized it was time to quit dragging my feet on making these tasty treats!

If anything I learned from the prep at Jerry's house, it was to wear gloves when handling the japs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . 

My first batch of abt's were filled with the following:

1 - 8oz. pkg of cream cheese
1/4 cup of sour cream
1/2 green pepper - diced
3 cloves of garlic - diced
6 strips of cooked bacon - crumbled

These babies were topped with a slice of thick sliced bacon and off to the smoker for an oak-smoked infusion of flavor. Left them on there until the bacon was crisp and pulled them off. Not only did these suckers smell good, they tasted really good!! I've got to run out and get more japs as I've got plenty of filler left. I think the co-workers will like these ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Here's the qvue:

*Filler ingredients (minus the green pepper)
*

*Mixed up filler
*

*Stuffed and on the smoker
*

*Tasty finished results
*


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2008)

yumm sounds like a grand time Laurel-never had peaches &cream in a ABT.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Bob 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The peaches were not included in the filler. Just had those sitting in the background.


----------



## supervman (Sep 1, 2008)

YIPES! 
That looks SMOKIN! :) 
V


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, Think I'll have to make some tomorrow if there's time.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Tasty li'l buggers eh?  :{) Yum!


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Well if Piney figured them out, i know you should be able too.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks fantastic, Laurel!!  One other thing you can do, per Walking Dude's instructions, is to partially cook your bacon....maybe a minute per side.....you'll get crispier bacon without withering away the japs.

NICE JOB!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great and I know they were good. Just to prove to Flash I can follow directions I am gonna post Qview of mine too. Since we learned together we should post together


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2008)

The two big ones wrapped in the green pepper ... they could dunk some chips in the filler and eat the pepper later one. All of them look great, Jerry!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2008)

Figured the "I won't try it it'll be spicy" wife and daughter could do the bell peppers.


----------



## seboke (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to have been a little inspiration on you both!  Sad to say that I made my own batch Monday, but I did not take any pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

